# Shooting Pigs = Civic Responsibility



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

*Shoot, trap Michigan feral swine: 'It's your civic responsibility to kill one when you can'*

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2010/05/shoot_trap_michigan_feral_swin.html


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

blueump said:


> *michigan snow cows: 'it's your civic responsibility to date one when you can'*
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2010/05/shoot_trap_michigan_feral_swin.html


Moo!


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a lot of hunters see pigs as just another hunting opportunity. That doesn't bode well for eradication. How about a bounty of $500 for each pig (you get to keep the meat) paid for by a tax on high fence operations? That would motivate a fair number of hunters and locals to stuff their freezer and wallet.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Direwolfe said:


> Looks like a lot of hunters see pigs as just another hunting opportunity. That doesn't bode well for eradication. How about a bounty of $500 for each pig (you get to keep the meat) paid for by a tax on high fence operations? That would motivate a fair number of hunters and locals to stuff their freezer and wallet.


I like that idea! Their industry caused the problem they can pay to fix it.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Great idea in theory but not in practice.... If it did happen, we could go after the states dairy and cattle farmers for passing bovine TB on to the deer herd, sue every shipping company that's traveled through the great lakes for introducing foreign species, reparations, etc, etc...


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 14, 2010)

Do you always believe everything you hear? Obviously, if your blaming the high fence facilities for the feral swine problem. So let me enlighten. Hunters, yes I said hunters, who pay to have pigs let go "in the wild" are the main cause. "Oh no, it's not manly to hunt a pig running around inside a 1000 acre high fence, I prefer to do it in the wild. So please, just buy me a pig and let it go in that swamp down there. If I don't get him, that's ok, we'll just release another next weekend and try again". 
Tax the high fence facilities...what a clueless thing to say.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

The high fence facility could tell the hunter no. They released it, so they're accountable.


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Sunshine

Welcome to the forum. See that a criticism of the canned hunt industry got you to chime in with your first post. Do you have any connection to the game raising/ private hunt industry?


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 14, 2010)

Direwolfe said:


> Sunshine
> 
> Welcome to the forum. See that a criticism of the canned hunt industry got you to chime in with your first post. Do you have any connection to the game raising/ private hunt industry?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 14, 2010)

No, I don't have anything to do with high fence facilities and it doesn't take a high fence to have pig hunts. And sorry I didn't explain myself well enough, its not the high fence facilities that are releasing the pigs, its any smucks that have land and can find pigs to buy and hunters to pay to hunt them. 
As I'm sure you know, not all hunters are good people. Most are, but just like any group, there are always bad eggs among them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Direwolfe said:


> Looks like a lot of hunters see pigs as just another hunting opportunity. That doesn't bode well for eradication. How about a bounty of $500 for each pig (you get to keep the meat) paid for by a tax on high fence operations? That would motivate a fair number of hunters and locals to stuff their freezer and wallet.


Are you going to tax the responsible operators (who take every measure to ensure nothing gets loose) the same as the irresponsible operators?


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

Being from Texas I hunt hogs all year around,keep a feeder going and hunt it regularly.Am I keeping up with the hogs,shoot no.They multiply fast and are very smart.Once they have seen trap catch another they want be trapped.There a plague.Kill um all.Chuck


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't need a reward, just directions to where one is.


----------



## DabblerDuck (Oct 28, 2009)

Sunshine1 said:


> Do you always believe everything you hear? Obviously, if your blaming the high fence facilities for the feral swine problem. So let me enlighten. Hunters, yes I said hunters, who pay to have pigs let go "in the wild" are the main cause. "Oh no, it's not manly to hunt a pig running around inside a 1000 acre high fence, I prefer to do it in the wild. So please, just buy me a pig and let it go in that swamp down there. If I don't get him, that's ok, we'll just release another next weekend and try again".
> Tax the high fence facilities...what a clueless thing to say.


This has never crossed my mind. Does this really happen? How do you know?


----------



## lkn2fish (Mar 24, 2007)

Blueump said:


> *Shoot, trap Michigan feral swine: 'It's your civic responsibility to kill one when you can'*
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2010/05/shoot_trap_michigan_feral_swin.html


Blueump

Yeah and next the DNRE will offer a bounty on Bigfoot and the Abominable Snowman or Chupacabra. The feral swine issue is just more lies/hype by the DNRE to fuel another one of their hidden agendas. I wouldnt believe a word the DNRE said PERIOD. You believe what you want, but Im not drinking any DNRE Cool-Aid 

lkn2fish


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

The MWC has nothing to do with the DNR. They are a Sierra Club wanna be, that will eventually become an anti - hunting organization like Sierra Club did. I am quite sure they are already anti game ranch, anti agriculture as it is.


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

averageguy said:


> I don't need a reward, just directions to where one is.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

bronc72 said:


> The MWC has nothing to do with the DNR. They are a Sierra Club wanna be, that will eventually become an anti - hunting organization like Sierra Club did. I am quite sure they are already anti game ranch, anti agriculture as it is.


 Actually the MWC is working with the dept of ag and the dnr on this. The traps my hunting buddy has were delivered by a dept of ag employee and permission to trap on public land given by the DNR....And helicopter flights over suspect areas provided by MWC.

Problem is people who know of the location of hogs on public or private land, think they are going to hunt them down. They end up dispersing them further and the cycle continues.Nobody will give up locations and if they are located on private land, the property owner dont want you to trap "his hogs".


----------



## DabblerDuck (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll probably get beat-up for saying this but harboring hogs feels like a crime to me. Maybe a warrant could gain access?

I just don't understand how anyone could want a population of feral hogs in our state. States that already have them have proven that they are not desirable. How could anyone be so selfish?


----------



## parklandgroupoh (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, whatever the reason is, they are there now. $500 per pig is definitely a good idea but what happens is they don't put their money where their mouth is? That would be a problem especially for those that would come from far away just to make time there.
Me and the boys are heading over to some private land in the next weekend on some private land scouted on Acreage for sale and I will ask them if they've heard about this problem too, maybe I could round them up and we'll plan a trip for there soon.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

lkn2fish said:


> Blueump
> 
> Yeah and next the DNRE will offer a bounty on Bigfoot and the Abominable Snowman or Chupacabra. The feral swine issue is just more lies/hype by the DNRE to fuel another one of their hidden agendas. I wouldnt believe a word the DNRE said PERIOD. You believe what you want, but Im not drinking any DNRE Cool-Aid
> 
> lkn2fish


Can you enlighten us on this "hidden agenda"?


----------

